# Cool Youtube videos (How-To)



## gabrielh (Jun 3, 2009)

Found these cool Youtube videos that explains well how Flounder Giggin works (for a newb like me)Also how to fillet them...*

Flounder Gigging, How To:






How to Fillet Flounders:*












Going tomorrow with a friend for the 2nd time (1st time we didn't catch anything).

Will report back.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the links and good luck tomarrow.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Flounder is at the top of list of fish meals. It is hard to beat. Even the exceedingly rare Red Snapper can't touch it!!

Good Job!!!:clap:clap


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

DFA They look like they would let one slip off real easy


----------



## gabrielh (Jun 3, 2009)

Went Wednesday evening but still no luck . We went around Gulf Breeze/Shoreline Park area. Also tried the beach where the condos ends. Got a little choppy so we called it a night.

It's getting frustrating but we are not giving up yet. I guess once you find one for the first time, you are hooked for life.

(Where I'm from, I used to go mushroom hunting so I cancompare flounder gigging to that)


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

did you find these mushrooms under cow patties?


----------

